# Monster Mud Reaper



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just rebuilt my monster mud grim reaper prop and made a tutorial to help others avoid some of the mistakes I made last year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I love seeing have each person does their own MM mix. I thin mine down, but not nearly as much at you. Yours is more a paint mixture ... how does it hold up with so little joint compound?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I made mine thicker last year and it was to crusty. If it's mostly paint it will help the burlap look more like fabric.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for this tutorial. I never used monster mud and now I don't feel so intiminated. Great tutorial!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

That was great! I have wanted to play with monster mud for years and this was great to watch. I might have to think about build a Reaper soon! 

Thanks for the video!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah ... guess it's been a while since I've visited their website ... but I thought it was 5 parts joint compound 1 part latex paint. I know some people have used a 5:1 paint/joint compound since they realy wanted to keep the fabric "soft". Doesn't really matter ... as long as it works for you. 

My latest MM project was about a 4:1.5 joint compound/paint and I actually painted it on, not dipped the fabric. I really was trying to keep it looking like fabric but wanted it to hold it's shape.

Still looks great!



HauntCast said:


> I made mine thicker last year and it was to crusty. If it's mostly paint it will help the burlap look more like fabric. The original Monster Mud recipe from Terror Syndicate is 5 parts paint one part compound.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

You are right IMU... from the Terror Syndicate website:
5 gallon bucket of Drywall Joint Compound
1 Gallon Can of Latex Paint (Exterior House Black or any color you choose)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was wrong about TS mixture, but I made it 5 parts compound to 1 part paint last year and it didn't look like fabric. It really depends on the project and your personal preference. It is plenty hard the way I made it though.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice to know just how much you can vary the mixture and still have it come out great. 

Oh, and a how-to from HauntCast posted on HauntForum... you know I had to put up a link for that on HauntProject. LOL


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting the how to. I will have to try using monster mud. You did a great job.


----------



## Catatonic (May 24, 2010)

Wow!! Great job!!


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this tutorial. You've saved me a lot of future headaches!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats pretty fantastic! I'm doing a Grim Reaper this year and I may try it this way.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Is monster mud weather resistant? How well does it work over styrofoam board?


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool! One of these days I'll get up the nerve to try something like this. 

btw - I love the cameos of your groundbreaker in the background! He's awesome, too!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Jaege, use exterior paint if you want to leave it outside.


----------

